# Tool Gloat OMT



## Bill Gruby (Sep 11, 2012)

Neighbor brought bome a bunch of milling cutters. Told me to help myself. The box must have contained a couple of thousand of them. I took these, slotters, gear cutters etc.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy Cow,,,,,Bill you get to do more tool gloats than anyone.

Nice SCORE, but

YOU SUCK :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I must be hangin in the wrong crowds
Im my best Cartman Voice (Damn IT) :nuts:


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 11, 2012)

:+1:

(Do you need any help with the other 1932?)

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 11, 2012)

My neighbor just took them to scrap them out. I'm gonna call him and take them all. I just picked these off the top.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## brasssmanget (Sep 11, 2012)

All my neighbor ever brings home is stray cats.........:whistle:


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh man! Don't let him scrap them out if they are any good! Tell him they need to be used! And that you know people that can use them!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 11, 2012)

Scrappers quoted him .15/lb over the phone. I countered and bought the lot for .20/ lb. Weighed 47 lbs. I told him I would pay for 50 lbs as I already had these. He is bringing them by tomorrow.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 11, 2012)

Bill.
I'm with Paul on this one.  You are just too darn lucky.  Your hoggin all the good luck again... Thats a great score and if you get them all you will probably be set for a long long time.  Enjoy youre new goodies.
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Bob:

  Glad to see you up and about. I will hold all my gloats to only once a month. That way you can see them less and it won't be so bad. I think 10 at once is OK. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice score Billy, We should be that lucky.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 11, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Scrappers quoted him .15/lb over the phone. I countered and bought the lot for .20/ lb. Weighed 47 lbs. I told him I would pay for 50 lbs as I already had these. He is bringing them by tomorrow.



In my best Cartman Voice

Damn it, some guys have all the Luck.
Ok Bill

You DOUBLE SUCK:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Oh Hell, nice score Bill
Good for you. Your such a great guy for saving all those poor cutters from the evil scrap man:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 11, 2012)

My neighbors never bring me anything I could use, just something they need fixed.:rofl:


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 11, 2012)

pineyfolks said:


> My neighbors never bring me anything I could use, just something they need fixed.:rofl:



Same here, and usually when I am headed out the door too!
Pierre


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 13, 2013)

Well MY NEIGHBORS DOG relieved himself on my lawn today.....:rofl:


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice haul!!!! Oh ya you SUCK!!!!! :lmao:

Chris


----------



## fastback (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice haul, I don't know if this counts, but my neighbor is a retired machinist he gave me his Gerstner tool box full of tools.  He also said that he is looking at the rest of his stuff and will have more for me.  All I can say is bring it on.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 14, 2013)

fastback said:


> Nice haul, I don't know if this counts, but my neighbor is a retired machinist he gave me his Gerstner tool box full of tools.  He also said that he is looking at the rest of his stuff and will have more for me.  All I can say is bring it on.



Dang!  I definitely have the wrong set of friends and neighbors. 

-Ron


----------

